# Sign me up!



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Check this one out! I am always looking on craigslist to see who is in my area,And each day they get better and better.I know some of these are Subs of Safeguard & Msi.


http://newjersey.craigslist.org/lbg/4481656456.html
No Insurace needed!

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/lbg/4453979087.html
This guy Says compensation is "Doe" lol

I see funny ones all the time craigslist alone in my area has about 100 active post from all different Pop ups.All who do not have a clue of Licensing or Codes.I asked one post if you need a license he said no not really.I asked him what does that mean he said hes been doing it for a few months and no problems.:icon_rolleyes: Don't these banks want to know that a LICENSED & INSURED Contractor is entering these homes with the right tools not showing up in a mini van with a bicycle pump ready to test pressure in the lines?I shake my head everyday There has to be some one higher up asking these questions.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I see the same things. It is sad that we have all of the licenses and insurance and then we have to deal with this.
What part of NJ do you cover, we are in Northern?


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



UnitedFieldInspections said:


> not showing up in a mini van with a bicycle pump ready to test pressure in the lines?


Nothing wrong with showing up in a minivan. My partner used to have a caravan that he took the back seats out of and bolted a winch to the floor and a couple brackets for ramps to the back. He would just drive his rider up to the ramps, hook up the winch, and drag it into the van. Worked really nice because then he could pull a 10' utility trailer behind for small trashout and lawn jobs. He said even towing the trailer he got slightly better mileage then his truck so it was worth it on light days.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> I see the same things. It is sad that we have all of the licenses and insurance and then we have to deal with this.
> What part of NJ do you cover, we are in Northern?


I'm In Rockland And i only do Northern Parts of bergen Recently We don't do hack work of anykind my father is a contractor with over 35 years of experience in all aspects of construction Hvac,Pluming,Electrical and by no means does he do **** work that our name is attached to lol.Anytime you need anything let me know i have all the right equipment.
We do-
Old Tappan-07675
Northvale-07647
River Vale-07675
Park Ridge-07656
Upper Saddle River-07458
Woodcliff lake-07677
Hillsdale-07642
Norwood-07648
westwood-07675
Washington twp- 07676
Not a hell of alot work for us Just the zips we do.We do GC work also


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> Nothing wrong with showing up in a minivan. My partner used to have a caravan that he took the back seats out of and bolted a winch to the floor and a couple brackets for ramps to the back. He would just drive his rider up to the ramps, hook up the winch, and drag it into the van. Worked really nice because then he could pull a 10' utility trailer behind for small trashout and lawn jobs. He said even towing the trailer he got slightly better mileage then his truck so it was worth it on light days.


Until the Dot Guy had a bad night arguing the night before with this wife.Lol hey i'm not knocking it i do my work with a E-350 Van.I'm just stating i have to pay all the commercial insurances etc and some lady things $20 a cut is striking it rich because she has no overhead.:thumbup:


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> Until the Dot Guy had a bad night arguing the night before with this wife.Lol hey i'm not knocking it i do my work with a E-350 Van.I'm just stating i have to pay all the commercial insurances etc and some lady things $20 a cut is striking it rich because she has no overhead.:thumbup:


Well he did keep commercial insurance on the minivan, but I get your point. Also this was in the good ol' days when DOT didn't give a **** about us. We went for 8 years and never heard so much as a peep out of them and then all of a sudden about a year ago they started pulling one of our guys over every week.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

I use a mini-van. I have no need nor desire, for a full size van. :whistling2:


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> I use a mini-van. I have no need nor desire, for a full size van. :whistling2:


All of that equipment right there looks pretty nice for being a preservation contractor.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Didn't get those goodies from the last trashout...


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

looks like a Harbor Freight side walk sale customer. Just joking some of my stuff came from there also.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

lol easy i love harbor freight.I drive 40 mins away for some of that one time tool stuff.Been buying from them and northern for many years!As for the mini van thing nothing wrong with it.But like i say to all nationals we show up with the right tools and materials for the job.I dont own or show up with any 21'' pushmowers for 1acre cut.Just sayin


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I use a lot of HF stuff.*



hammerhead said:


> looks like a Harbor Freight side walk sale customer. Just joking some of my stuff came from there also.


When you get your good stuff banged up a few times you learn.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Really guys? How do you think I knew it was HF stuff. Maybe because I have some of the same stuff???


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> looks like a Harbor Freight side walk sale customer. Just joking some of my stuff came from there also.


Harbor Freight is one of my favorite places to shop.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

If I used this stuff every day, all day, then I may have some better stuff. But this all works so well and for so cheap...especially the gen set...That is one sweet ass machine for a fantastic price! Oh! The van itself and my office  as well as my 1st van (kid pulled out in front of me and got t-boned). I like mini vans...BTW...I did that shingle repair on the house in the background in the last pic... :


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't think a minivan would work in my area as I pull a trailer 70% of the time. I do however run a couple of econolines and they work well for my situation, lots of storage and tow/haul capacity. Just need to find a e350 with the 7.3 or better yet a quigley conversion!


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I think a lot of us tend to judge people by the equipment they use when that I don't think is the full idea here.
If somebody has a business and is fully licensed and insured yet they can't always afford the best equipment I understand that. We all started somewhere. I remember my first truck was 12 yrs old and the equipment I bought was all used, but it worked for me at the time. As things progressed I was able to purchase another newer pickup truck and newer equipment. And yes, I buy a lot at HF Tools. Everything I get there is for foreclosures. But we also have better equipment that we use for "real customers homes".
My whole thing is the guy that is out and about doing all of this work and not even paying insurance or taxes or licensing fees. Those are the ones that need to be stopped. Not somebody fully licensed but might not be able to get better equipment.


----------

